# Big Curve Ball - disobedient dog!!



## SamieNorman (Aug 9, 2019)

Super angry with Norman and disappointed in myself. Norman WAS great with staying by my side and listening to me. However he proved to me he’s still just a teenager at heart and not ready to have full trust. He ran right outside the front door at my sisters house while we were eating dinner. My dad came, he was greeted by Norman, then he just ran barking at the neighbor. Thankfully Norman is friendly and immediately started to kiss them and play. And thankfully the neighbor understood and was not upset. But that is NOT ok. And how scary for the neighbors?? When I went to take him away he RAN away from me. He knew I was upset. He acted like I was going to hit him?? I am very upset by all of this. He finally went inside when my sisters boyfriend showed him a ball to play with. 

I’m fully embarrassed and disappointed in myself. I let training go for a while and here’s the results I guess! From now on we’re training consistently and going to include Loki in some sessions too.
Norman proved to me his recall has completely disappeared !! I am angry with myself and at Norman. How do you even punish something like that?? I think we need to start at the basics of training recall. 

either way. I’m an embarrassed dog mom. He could have been hurt, taken, or hit by a car. Sorry for the rant!! Just irritated and embarrassed !!!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

How old is Norman ? If he’s still a teenager, all this behavior is perfectly normal. He will settle down with maturity.

Don’t beat yourself up, most dogs will go through that phase. It gets better.


----------



## SamieNorman (Aug 9, 2019)

Dechi said:


> How old is Norman ? If he’s still a teenager, all this behavior is perfectly normal. He will settle down with maturity.
> 
> Don’t beat yourself up, most dogs will go through that phase. It gets better.


He’s a year and 2 months lol so for sure a teen!!! I agree it’s normal but really just came out of nowhere ! 
I hope you’re right! Thank you!!


----------



## Thorsmomma (Mar 29, 2020)

SamieNorman said:


> Super angry with Norman and disappointed in myself. Norman WAS great with staying by my side and listening to me. However he proved to me he’s still just a teenager at heart and not ready to have full trust. He ran right outside the front door at my sisters house while we were eating dinner. My dad came, he was greeted by Norman, then he just ran barking at the neighbor. Thankfully Norman is friendly and immediately started to kiss them and play. And thankfully the neighbor understood and was not upset. But that is NOT ok. And how scary for the neighbors?? When I went to take him away he RAN away from me. He knew I was upset. He acted like I was going to hit him?? I am very upset by all of this. He finally went inside when my sisters boyfriend showed him a ball to play with.
> 
> I’m fully embarrassed and disappointed in myself. I let training go for a while and here’s the results I guess! From now on we’re training consistently and going to include Loki in some sessions too.
> Norman proved to me his recall has completely disappeared !! I am angry with myself and at Norman. How do you even punish something like that?? I think we need to start at the basics of training recall.
> ...


I completely understand. My Thor is a year old yesterday and he seems to think that it’s fun to run away when I call him like I’m playing a game. This dangerous and can be deadly if he were to get out to the road. He doesn’t understand cars are not big dogs. I’d he’s kind of sheltered and I would like him have kite dogs to play with but not ones he will pick up bad habits from. Keep up the training that is always a must or they will be training us! lol


----------



## Michigan Gal (Jun 4, 2019)

I always run my dog through his paces when we go to a new place. If you don't want him dashing out the door, bring him to the door and have him sit. Open the door, maintain he sit, reward. Just as if you were training him for the first time. I'd keep him on a short leash just so I can stop him if need be. Dogs tend to forget all their training when in a new place, especially a young dog.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

I agree it's a really scary experience but it does sound totally normal and nothing to beat yourself up about. Dogs in new areas don't know what's normal and what's to be concerned about. He was probably on edge and more alert, and the neighbor was viewed as more potentially scary because of it. It takes so long for dogs to get good impulse control and to generalize experiences to new areas. It sounds like Norman is ahead of Misha. I wouldn't dream of trusting his recall in a new place with so many fun things.

I think you're totally right that he could tell you were angry, and that's why he was afraid to return. He realized he had done something wrong, and he didn't want to find out what the consequences would be. But that's understandable. It's really hard to maintain a fun happy demeanor when we're embarrassed or worried about our dog's safety.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

Normal, normal, normal... I just had Annie in the back yard. I was so proud and smug, she saw a squirrel, whined, then looked at me and sat to ask me to throw her ball (huge breakthrough). Threw her ball twice, then, she just couldn't restrain herself, took off, with the ball, at a run for the squirrel. Me - in a panic, as she was heading for the neighbours yard, "Come on, come here, come on back, whistle, whistle, etc, etc" Not actually a firm "Come!" like usual. She, predictably for a 17 month old dog with a squirrel obsession, glanced back at me and kept running.

Luckily, the squirrel disappeared, and I had my emergency recall whistle on, because we were actually just hanging around waiting to get in the car for an offleash walk. I whistled, and she immediately ran back to me and got chicken, then we played ball some more (with me holding on to the end of her long line). Good girl. 

I love the physical whistle as it always sounds the same no matter how panicked/angry/scared I am at the time, and I can't accidentally use it for something she won't enjoy. By the time a dog comes back with a flying recall, I can't be angry any more  Obviously, I need to keep working on our regular recall, but the emergency recall is a huge relief to have.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Maintaining a calm, happy demeanour when we are FREAKING OUT INSIDE is so hard. Peggy's run off once (so far) and my husband chased her across the street to the neighbour's yard. I kept calling to him, telling him to run AWAY from her, not towards her, but it feels so counterintuitive when you're panicking.

Maybe I have low standards, but I wouldn't expect a recall to be 100% reliable until you're through adolescence. Even then, there are always going to be exceptional circumstances. A scared dog, especially, can forget all their training.

I wonder if your expectations of Norman are a little higher than usual right now because of the new puppy. Compared to Loki, he probably seems like such an old pro. But he's still a silly little boy.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

For Want of Poodle said:


> I love the physical whistle as it always sounds the same no matter how panicked/angry/scared I am at the time, and I can't accidentally use it for something she won't enjoy.


This is such a great idea! Peggy responds to my husband's whistling, but I could never whistle that loud. I do keep a plastic emergency whistle on my jacket, so I should start training with it. It could be a lifesaver on a hike. Thank you!


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

PeggyTheParti said:


> This is such a great idea! Peggy responds to my husband's whistling, but I could never whistle that loud. I do keep a plastic emergency whistle on my jacket, so I should start training with it. It could be a lifesaver on a hike. Thank you!


It's easier to train than an awesome "come" since it's not used as much too. Two toots on the whistle, collar touch, best treat ever (hot dogs, cheese, deli meat, etc, in large pieces), "woohoo!! good!" in an excited voice, send the dog off to play again. 5 min later, do it again. I try not to use it more than 3 times in one hike session, preferably only once or twice. If you do it more often than that, it becomes less effective and the dog (or my dog at least) gets less excited over the whistle. I also don't use it every time we go on a hike, though I do try to bring it.


----------

